# CLOSED- Stainless Steel Bottle Stopper Group buy -CLOSED



## Monty (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm in the pprocess of stocking up for my fall shows and am in need of bottle stoppers so I'm proposing a group buy of Greg's stainless steel bottle stoppers:

Detailed description on the stoppers can be found at: http://www.stainlessbottlestoppers.com

Pricing is:
100+ $4.60/ea
200+ $4.55/ea

We should be able to hit 200. Therefore, I'm going to base this buy at that point. I buy will close this buy when we hit just over 250 stoppers or Saturday June 18 at 6PM central time, which ever comes first. He only has a little over 300 in stock and I want to avoid back orders. Payments must be received within 24 hours after this buy closes. I will send out a reminder during that time if you have not already paid.

Additional costs for shipping (to me) and insurance work out to  $0.20/stopper. Assuming we hit 200, that makes the cost $4.75/stopper.
If we don't hit 200, I'll refund everyone's money.

Shipping cost per order is: (priority mail flat rate box, US only).
1-15 stoppers: $5
15-100 stoppers: $11
Insurance will be extra-
From USPS -
      $0.01 to $50 - $1.80
$50.01 to $100 - $2.30       
$100.01 to $200 - $2.85       
$200.01 to $300 - $4.75   

PAYMENT IS THROUGH PAYPAL ONLY. So add $0.30 and 3% to cover PayPal fees.
Please PM me your order, email address and your IAP user name and label it "SS Stopper order".
I'll send you a PP invoice once I receive your order and info. It's easier on me in the long run to send you a PP invoice, it separates out easier in my account for accounting purposes and making the shipping labels.

 
Therefore your price is:
(((# of stoppers) * (4.75) ) +shipping +insurance + 0.30) *1.03

I will ship to Internationally, flat rate boxes only.
PM me to work out the costs.

I don't anticipate any back orders, but they will be handled on a case-by-case basis.

According to Yvonne at stainlessbottlestoppers.com, 15 stoppers will fit  in a small flat rate box. So those who wanted a small box full, that's  what you want to order.


----------



## warreng8170 (Jun 14, 2011)

I'll take 10 w/insurance. My calculations come out to 54.81. Once you confirm I'll send paypal.


----------



## Monty (Jun 15, 2011)

Only 3 takers so far -
me - 25
warreng8170 - 10
denaucoin - 20


----------



## Sawdust46 (Jun 15, 2011)

I'll take 10 and I calculate $56.24.  I'll PM you this info.


----------



## jfoh (Jun 15, 2011)

You have got to stop these group buys,  or start one on items that I do not need and or want. Maybe MaryK products. 

I will take 15. More if you need it to make the min. buy amount.


----------



## tjseagrove (Jun 15, 2011)

10 insured for $50 please...

Tom


----------



## Monty (Jun 16, 2011)

We're at 125 stoppers. We need a few more takers.
Here's the list I have so far. If you PM'ed me and your name is not there or you haven't received s PM from me, let me know.

me - 25
warreng8170 - 10
denaucoin - 20 		
Sawdust46 - 10
Boodrow53 - 25
Dave Turner - 10
tjseagrove - 10
jfoh - 15


----------



## wolftat (Jun 16, 2011)

I am in for 20.


----------



## RDH79 (Jun 16, 2011)

Mannie put me down for 10. 
Thanks
Rich H.


----------



## Monty (Jun 17, 2011)

Here's the list so far. We have a total of 155 stoppers. Still need 45 more to make the 200 discount.

      me - 25
warreng8170 - 10 
      denaucoin - 20
      Sawdust46 -10
      Boodrow53 - 25
      Dave Turner - 10
      tjseagrove - 10
      jfoh - 15
      wolftat - 20
      RDH79 - 10


----------



## RichF (Jun 17, 2011)

Mannie,

I'm in for 15.  

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## hilltopper46 (Jun 17, 2011)

Mannie,

I'll take 15 of the Stainless Steel stoppers. I'm too tired to do serious math, but I estimate it to be a dollar or few on one side of $80 or the other. No insurance for me.



 Tony R


----------



## mbroberg (Jun 17, 2011)

I'll take 15 Mannie.


----------



## Monty (Jun 18, 2011)

OK, we now have 220 stoppers ( 200 was the minimum) for the buy, I'll still keep it open till tonight or 300 stoppers.

Here's the rundown:

      me - 30
warreng8170 - 10
      denaucoin - 20
      Sawdust46 - 10
      Boodrow53 - 40
      Dave Turner - 10
      tjseagrove - 10
      jfoh - 15
      wolftat - 20
      RDH79 - 10
      RichF - 15
      hilltopper46 - 15
      mbroberg - 15


----------



## Monty (Jun 18, 2011)

This buy is now closed, If you haven't sent you payment yet, please do so so I can place the order Monday morning.

Mannie


----------



## Monty (Jun 20, 2011)

Order placed. They should be in by the end of the week.


----------



## Monty (Jun 23, 2011)

Stoppers came in this afternoon. I already have them boxed up and ready to ship out tomorrow.
  The shipping to cost to me per stopper worked out to be $0.12 instead of the $0.20 each quoted in my first post. Also, I was able to get 20 stoppers in the box in a Flat Rate Priority envelope, so those of you that purchaserd 15 or 20 stoppers will have some postage due back to you along with the $0.08 per stopper.


----------



## Sawdust46 (Jun 23, 2011)

You did more work than $.08 per stopper!

Thanks for doing the buy.


----------



## tjseagrove (Jun 25, 2011)

Any extra due my way is yours to keep...

Thanks for handling all this.

Tom


----------



## denaucoin (Jun 27, 2011)

Mine are here already, thanks for the group buy.  Dennis


----------



## Monty (Jun 28, 2011)

Sorry for the delay in the refunds. Had a friend bring by a 6" chipper Saturday and Sunday to help me with a pile of tree trimmings I wanted to mulch. 
Any way, several have said to keep their refunds. I'll donate these to IAP. If anyone else would like to donate their refund to IAP, let me know before Wednesday evening. I'll make the donation and refunds on Thursday.


----------

